# Ronald McDonald House Escambia Tournament



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody know the winning weight?


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

i heard 9lbs won it but i can't confirm that. I was not in the tourney but fished Escambia Sat. and caught a TON of short fish.


----------

